# Danger in Paradise



## elapid68 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Published On:* -
*Source:* The Hindu

White sands, turquoise blue seas, lush greenery — it is everyone's dream destination, even if some don't know it yet. And it isn't the South Pacific or the Caribbean; it is India's own Havelock Island of the Andamans. 

It was late evening on April 28 when Rom received a frantic call from Havelock. A man, Jito Chadha, an Indian-American who had gone snorkelling with his girlfriend, Lauren that afternoon had returned alone with a horrific story. He said that while he was underwater, filming a moray eel at Neil's Cove, he heard Lauren scream. He looked up and saw her in the jaws of a large salt water crocodile (saltie), he said was “about 12 feet long”. Jito said he grabbed the croc by the tail, hoping to rescue Lauren. When that didn't work, he tried to pry the animal's jaws open to no avail. Jito had to surface to breathe when the saltie carried the girl away by swimming along the bottom of the sea.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow, Crocs are amazing animals. they never cease to amaze me


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2010)

I know they've done studies on salties and their trekking around using ocean currents etc...but seriously, that'd be the last thing I'd expect to come up and take me. How frightening for people involved!


----------



## euphorion (Jun 23, 2010)

O.O terrific animals... just keep 'em on the other side of the fence to me please!


----------

